# Intestaid IB?



## aellia (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello everyone.Before I cough up £25 of my hard earned money can anyone tell me if they've had any relief from this product?Many thanks and hope to you allhttp://www.ibs-symptom-relief.co.uk/


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

I've been taking this for about a week, ever since hearing a (very convincing) talk about it on the radio and reading some (even more convincing) study results...I gotta tell you...I've been feeling pretty good...I don't want to jinx it, I've had episodes of recovering then going back again before, but I am feeling pretty damn good. I'm not IBS-free or anything, but this week I have eaten like a pig and the past few days have only been very mild as if I've eaten nothing at all. My BM's are surprisingly good and regular, the best I've had in years, and I was able to take my wonderful girlfriend out for a big, big mexican meal without any troubles at all.It's not perfection (though if this is what one week can do, I don't wanna get my hopes up but, just imagine what I might be saying to you in a month's time), but I'm amazed at the difference. It's like, erm, you still have the IBS attacks, but it's like something that would normally give you a heavy attack will give you a light one, and something which would give you a light attack has no effect.I strongly recommend this to anybody.


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

I am very interested too- anyone else taken it and have it work?-Leeann


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, I have just seen this product. It looks very interesting. I am sorry that I can't report if it works or not but I would also be very interested if anyone else has tried this.


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Been taking it for about 17 days now, and I'm still feeling really good. I'm still not going to the bathroom brilliantly, though a thousand times better than before - It's well formed now, but, and if you're squeamish ignore this part, it's still a bit messy and I can sit for ages using up so much toilet paper to get clean, until I end up making myself bleed from it... I've had that for a long time, annoyingly that doesn't seem to wanna go away just yet (but perhaps this one can be sorted with some simple diet changes).But, yeah, for just 17 days the effect it's had is incredible. I still have IBS, and I still get bad some days, and after certain foods, but it's so much more mild now. God knows what effect it might have had on me in a few months time.I've even taken my girlfriend (of 19 months) out for a big mexican meal, and I cleared the whole plate, and didn't suffer for one moment afterwards. I didn't even have to make a bathroom trip while we were out. It was worth the £25 for the tablets just to see that smile on her face. Who knows, it could even be psychological, but damn, something has changed in my body, and it's been since taking these.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Aellia, did you take it and if so how is it going?SJ1985, is it still positive?


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Yep, still going pretty well.It's not like I never get trouble but here I am eating bacon and drinking beer and not being in agony.


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Ok people. this topic needs to be announced or something...4 months later, still feeling amazing. Some days I forget I even have IBS (and as a result forget to take IntestAid which is annoying, lol). Absolutely amazing stuff.Please, please, PLEASE, if you read this, give it a go...


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the update I had been wondering what happened. The crazy thing is that I bought IntestaidIB about 2 months ago but I have never taken it as I have been trying other things, I think I should start with it having heard from you again.


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the advice! I already started a thread actually, look for "I believe I'm cured".


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes thanks I have found it. By the way, it says to take 3 a day for the first month with food. Do you take all 3 in one go or spread them though the day?


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

idkwia said:


> Yes thanks I have found it. By the way, it says to take 3 a day for the first month with food. Do you take all 3 in one go or spread them though the day?


Is this product available outside the UK? I tried searching the internet for it but little came up as far as shopping goes.I'd be interested in taking it as i've pretty much exhausted all options and have tried just about every supplement known to man. I do take L-Glutamine on a daily basis and i think that is an ingredient in Intestaid IB?I'd hate to have to drop U.S. $45.00 + Shipping to the U.S. If anyone knows where to get it in the U.S. i would appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

http://www.naturalhealingnow.com/intestaid.phpThis is the closest thing i have found here in the U.S. to Intestaid IB. Seems like the same type of Nucleatoide supplement. You think its just rebranded under another name here in the states?


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

I think that's the same thing, yeah. Reading the description, it's the same general idea at least, nucleotides for your DNA.idkwia, I take them spread throughout the day. When it was the 3 I took them with breakfast, lunch and dinner, and now I have 2 (after the first month you just take 2 a day) I take them with lunch and dinner.


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

SJ1985 said:


> I think that's the same thing, yeah. Reading the description, it's the same general idea at least, nucleotides for your DNA.idkwia, I take them spread throughout the day. When it was the 3 I took them with breakfast, lunch and dinner, and now I have 2 (after the first month you just take 2 a day) I take them with lunch and dinner.


Just ordered a bottle! I'm not too optimistic that it will work as i have tried so many natural supplements, pro-biotics, etc. But im willing to give anything a shot. I will report back and let you know if i notice any difference in my symptoms.Just out of curiosity, had you tried taking pro-biotics or any other natural supplement before finding this?Thanks.


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Check my topic "I believe I am cured" in which I state how I've tried every "good bacteria" supplement in the book, which has done sod all.This stuff isn't a pro-biotic supplement, it's nucleotides so the DNA in your bowel can replicate itself more effectively.


----------



## S_LIne (Jun 26, 2009)

Bloody hell I am stuck here in the US and I am from the UK I will have to wait to get home to get some or have it shipped here.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiAs nukes have fixed you it is quite possible that your bowel issues where genetic rather than precured during teh course of life.cheersian


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

I wouldn't say genetic. Genetics determine what the cells become (how they turn out, how they shape into organs etc.), nucleotides are what they need to replicate, so more likely my problem was a lack of something in my diet, or just that the guts had weakened so much and needed the means to rebuild themselves better.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Does this product also work with IBS-C? Anyone know?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiIt struck me as genetic purely because of the role that nukes play in metabolism and cofactors of enzymatic reactions within the body, in IBS specifically in the gut.ian


----------



## jmh (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm wondering whether to buy this too. Boots are doing a 3-for-2 offer on it - so £50 for 3 packs. I guess if it doesn't work, you can sell unopened packs to someone here or on ebay.The clinical trial for Intestaid appeared moderately successful - I notice that no improvement was reported in the 'bloating' category amongst the trial patients - just 'pain' and 'incomplete evacuation'. While not belittling those two symptoms, bloating can be horrific too. So far the anecdotal evidence on this forum is positive, but i wonder how much is placebo effect - after all, I imagine anyone ill enough to be on this forum must really be willing any new medicine to work. Myself included. Another thing worth trying is a 2nd generation prebiotic called Bimuno. There appears to be some consensus that many pre and pro biotics don't work because they are broken down by stomach acid before reaching the relevant part of the gut. Bimuno tries to address this and there have been some successful preliminary trials. It worked for me a lot, then i've relapsed a little bit again, but generally I feel a bit better. Worth a try and not too expensive - again, Boots do a 3-for-2 on it.


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

> i wonder how much is placebo effect


I did wonder if I was having a very good placebo for a while but I'm genuinely doing amazingly well since having them, and none of the other meds I tried and trusted before did this...Based on my experience today, these tabs make me better for every scenario except for having caffeine. I had a full caffeine coffee today for the first time in many many months, and I'm suffering quite a bit, like I used to. Pretty painful.


----------



## IPPO (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi all,Quite interested in this, does anyone know how long you take these for. 3x per day for 1 month then 2x per day after.. but is this ongoing or do you come off it?Thanks,


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiBased on what i have read on it you will have to take it for ever. or at least that is what the manufacturer wants.cheersIan


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiIts interesting, but going through the ingredients of this stuff, you can make it for yourself for really easily for a FRACTION OF THE COST OF THE BRANDED STUFF. and you could adjust individual ingredient doasages as well.cheersIan


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

You could always just eat a lot of kidney and liver, and tripe... lol... But these work for me and yes, I will continue to take them. I don't blame you for being sceptical, Ian, but I'm living a 99% IBS-free life since taking these so I don't think I'll be stopping.But yeah, it is a dietary supplement, which could be replicated by changing the diet but the equivalent of taking two of these every day would be having liver for dinner every day pretty much. And that'd suck. Hahah...


----------



## IPPO (Jul 26, 2009)

SJ1985, your situation is very encoraging... Or are you a salesman for Intestaid IB.. haha.So you would predict that you will continue to take these forever then? Or will you cut down, to say 1 a day...How have you noticed your improvement, has it lessened any pain and helped your BM or are you still struggling with those (like you said at one point you were).Cheers for any advice.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

sjyou have the wrong end of the stick, i meant that you could buy the ingredients from a health food store in powdered form or pill form and save a fortune. i diddnt mean eat all the foods to get the ingredients. i recon instead of 25 pound for a pack if you brought the ingredients seperately you could get a 3 month supply for about 15 pound. cheersIan


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Possibly, I don't know where else you can get the nucleotide formula...


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

The components of the formula can be brought from cytoplan, healthy direct, H&B, some can be brought from larger boots stores and all of them can be ordered from a good healthfood store. if you have cant get some of them, they can be substituted for plant sterols and grape seed extracts which would do the same job. all im am saying is if you want to save a few pounds, it is very easy to make the formula your self.CheersIan


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah that's cool, just looking at the ingredients I can't see how one could find all of them separately totalling less than £25...


----------



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi SJ.I bought some IntestAidIB from Boots yesterday with their 3 for 2 offer.I'll keep everyone posted as to how I get on. I hope my results are as good as yours - fingers crossed







Hope you've recovered from your caffeine 'blip'







Best wishes Tallgirl.


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks Tallgirl, actually I recovered from it very quickly, it was quite instantaneous just one minute I was in pain next minute I'm ok again, I guess it's because my guts are stronger.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Anyone know how to order Intestaid from the website ?The "buy instestaid" linke doesn`t work in my browser. http://www.ibs-symptom-relief.co.uk/


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Puppy3D said:


> Anyone know how to order Intestaid from the website ?The "buy instestaid" linke doesn`t work in my browser. http://www.ibs-symptom-relief.co.uk/


The link didn't work for me either. Maybe you could try http://www.revital.co.uk/basket.cfm


----------



## AlexandriaFriends (Aug 6, 2009)

http://intestaidusa.com/uses.htmlIt appears to be available in the US, too. It gives a NJ contact address, as well--so be careful!


----------



## King Of The Small Room (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello everyone!I came across these forums while googling for info on IntestAidIB.I could have done without discovering it was available from Boots on a 2 for 1 offer as I've just paid full price for 3 boxes!!!Never mind, it'll be well worth it if it works.Today is actually my 1st day of taking it so I'll also keep everyone informed as to how it goes.Some talk about the placebo effect, but for long term sufferers who've most likely already tried everything there is to try, I find it doubtful this would come in to play. Why would there be such an effect for this product but not for the million and one other 'cures' that we've all tried over the years?This is what I find encouraging when reading this thread, though it does become increasingly hard to truly believe there is ANYTHING that totally works.As I said, I'll keep you all informed.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I would also like to know if it might help with IBS-C!


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

AlexandriaFriends said:


> http://intestaidusa.com/uses.htmlIt appears to be available in the US, too. It gives a NJ contact address, as well--so be careful!


Thats were i ordered mine from, have yet to reieve it yet. I'll let you know when it comes in. What would be shady about New Jersey address?Edit: Nevermind, just received it today. Nothing looks strange about it whatsoever. Says its manufactured in the U.S.Will let you guys know how i get on.


----------



## King Of The Small Room (Aug 13, 2009)

I wouldn't normally have submitted a progress report after just one week, but because someone else has spoke well of it after this period of time, I thought I'd provide some depressing balance.No change as yet for me, no improvement whatsoever. In fact I'm a bit worse than I was a week ago. I'm not saying I'm worse due to taking this product, my bowel, bad at the best of times, was well on the way to slipping in to absolute b****** mode anyway, which was why I was desperate enough to throw yet more money at the problem. I do however seem to be producing more wind which I could do without.It always seems terribly convenient for the company involved, that health food type supplements always have to be taken for ages before you get any improvements. This of course means you buy more than one packet/box/bottle of whatever the product is before deciding it was ineffective. I wouldn't expect a big improvement after one week, but I feel as if it was going to work, I'd notice at least a slight benefit after this period of time.I fully intend to stick with it and will continue the progress reports, but I'm not particularly hopeful.15 years of sometimes severe symptoms and bogus 'cure' after bogus cure can make you very cynical, but as these companies know full well, if there is a product out there that 'might' work, you've just got to try it in case it's finally 'the one'.It never is though, how depressing!


----------



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi.I've been taking IntestaidIB for 11 days now. Had a very stressful week last week so certainly didn't see any improvement. However, over the last 3 days I have eaten some foods containing wheat and a very small amount of dairy and have had no ill effects at all. (I have been dairy free for years on and off and wheat free for 3 months) I also ate a very fatty meal last night of sausage and chips which would normally cause me pain and I felt fine after it. This may all be coincidence and could just mean that my stomach can cope with wheat etc after having a rest from it for a while.I will keep posting with any other changes over the next few months.Best wishes Tallgirl.


----------



## jmh (Aug 4, 2009)

I've also been on it a week and have noticed a definite improvement. However, this could be a placebo effect in action (fine by me!) or my stomach working out what to do with this new supplement, i.e. it may yet reject it after a couple of weeks...Bimuno had the same initial effect on me before its effetiveness wore off. My GP was dismissive of Intestaid saying that the process of replenishing DNA through nucleotides was 'extremely complex' and couldn't be done through a supplement. However, my gastroenterologist said 'worth a go, won't do any harm and may help'. ps for those post-infectious IBS patients out there he recommended to look for Robin Spiller on the PubMed/nh.nlm website, he seems to have done a lot of research on it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes a week isn't quite enough and you may not notice a small improvement (I've found I sometimes don't notice those until I stop. People in general just don't have a good memory for symptom intensity so it can sometimes seem nothing changed even when it did).I usually think for most things 2 weeks seems to be a good amount of time for a trial and often by then you might as well finish out the bottle. By that time you've settled down from any changes to the system and for most things it is long enough to tell if there will be a difference. You also get past that "I did something" effect that can sometimes make you feel better for a day or three.A few things may take 6 weeks to kick in.I also hate the "but if you just take it another 6 months I know you'll be better" thing. You wait long enough any issue can have a change in intensity. A lot of chronic issues often ebb and flow and a lot fade after a couple of years no matter what you do.


----------



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi.Just an update after my positive post yesterday







Had a sandwich for lunch yesterday and a dinner containing wheat this evening and have had the usual pains afterwards. so the IntestaidIB obviously hasn't helped as much as I had thought.







Tallgirl.


----------



## IPPO (Jul 26, 2009)

Has it made the last few weeks better though? You are only a couple of weeks in so keep going with it and fingers crossed..ippo


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

jmh said:


> My GP was dismissive of Intestaid saying that the process of replenishing DNA through nucleotides was 'extremely complex' and couldn't be done through a supplement. However, my gastroenterologist said 'worth a go, won't do any harm and may help'.


Oh the supplement doesn't go in there and replenish DNA for you, lol, your guts are doing that by themselves, all the time. These tablets just give the cells better access to what they're looking for, because usually they end up using bits of dead cell. It's basically replacing stuff we chucked out of our diets after the war, like liver, kidney, tripe, etc.


----------



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi.Have been taking IntestaidIB for just over 3 weeks now. Haven't had any benefit at all as yet







Will keep you informed of any changes, although I've just started on Amitriptyline, so if I get any improvement in symptoms it will be difficult to tell which tablet is helping.Best wishesTallgirl.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

If it has been 3 weeks and you havent noticed any changes at all, it may not work for you. the amitriptaline however may give you some positive improvement fairly quickly. a couple of weeks maybe.cheersIan


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

As the doctors all say, IBS has tonnes of types, causes, etc. so perhaps the type you have isn't related to badly replenished intestine lining like mine appears to be.


----------



## King Of The Small Room (Aug 13, 2009)

I've been taking it for just under 3 weeks now and also have had no improvement. Around the 2 week mark I thought there was a bit of improvement, but it seems it was just a couple of spontaneous slightly better days.Over the years I've been able to figure out with a reasonable degree of certainty that one of my causes is an excess of the wrong type of bacteria in the small intestine. So it's particularly disappointing that this product hasn't yet worked for me being as, apart from the nucleotide aspect of it, it's main claim to fame is that it's a better pro-biotic than any of the others on the market, telling us that others don't even get as far as the bowel, which is why they tend not to work.There's nothing worse than having your hopes dashed time and again and wasting yet more money in the process. I've got 2 months supply though, so I won't be giving up on it yet and fully intend to take them for at least that period of time.Amitriptylene and it's close relative Nautriptyline didn't work for me either.The only things which were a partial success for me were hypnotherapy, though the improvement didn't last, giving me about 5 or 6 months of partial relief, though even then it wasn't a huge improvement. Also, and the reason I think bacteria in the small intestine is part of the problem, I've had improvement after taking anti-biotics, something I first became aware of after taking Metronidazole to shift the helicobacter pylori that was supposedly in my gut at the time which ultimately would have given me an ulcer.At yet more expense, as it's not available on prescription in the UK, I also had some decent and longer lasting improvement after quite recently taking Rifaximin, an anti-biotic often used in the treatment of e-coli. The improvement lasted about 3 months with this.The problem with this is, you can't take anti-biotics forever, and whenever I come off them, I'm then worse than ever, almost as if the bacteria now multiply faster and stronger than ever as soon as the effects of the tabs have worn off. This is something I'm going through now.I'll continue to keep everyone posted about the Intestaid IB, though obviously I'm not particularly hopeful any more.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi MateI can assure you that alot more bacteria get through the GI than manufacturers will have you believe. a good quality strong probiotic WITHOUT FOS or INULIN should give you some relief, even if it is mild. i still dont see how intestaid IBS is a probiotic?cheersIan


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They do say this


> Repeated research has verified that IntestAid increases the surface area and length of the villi in the small intestine and changes the ratio of bacteria in the large intestine from mostly undesirable bacteria to primarily "friendly" and health supporting bacteria.


But the ingredients do not include any of the friendly bacteria, they say it effects them, not it has them. Assuming we are all talking about this one http://www.intestaidusa.com/index.html


----------



## King Of The Small Room (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info Kathleen and Ian.It's about 5 weeks since I read the theory behind how Intestaid works and because I remember it explaining why probiotic treatments can often not work, specifically the claim that the friendly bacteria don't get as far as the bowel, I assumed that this must have been offering a better version of the same thing as well as the nucleotides aspect. I'll have another look at the info in the pack.I did try one probiotic a couple of years ago in tablet form which came via the US and as usual was expensive and ineffective, can't remember what it was called though.I am very much willing to try again though, and was wondering if you could recommend one for me Ian.I'll have a look elsewhere on the site but would still be interested in what you have to say.Many thanks.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

I still cant see how nuc`s can affect bacterial balance, either good or "undesirable". it just dosent make any sense. i guess i could be missing something blindingly obvious (which i will admit to having happened once before almost 9 years ago) but i just cant fathom bacterial affects of nucleotides. i get so far and then all teh science stops and i cant get any further. i hit a brick wall because the pieces dont fit together.As this kind of thing interests me greatly, in more ways than one, i have emailed the manufacturer many times over the last 6 weeks to inquire as to where i can get copies of the clinical research that they have done to verify the bacterial claims, and they have not responded to any messages i have sent. All i can think of in terms of bacterial effects, is that the action of the nuc`s somehow alters teh gut chemistry form outside the GI tract -inside to make the environment hostile to unfriendly bacteria (if that makes any sense), but to do that it would have to posess almost biblical properties, which would present a case for a miracle cure.I think it works for those that it works for without having any effect on bacteria at all, but just concentrating on teh nuc`s and healing of the gut in general. (possibly similar to that of L-Glutamine) although i am struggling with the mechanism of how it does that as well.I guess this one may have beaten me.Ian


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

King of the small roomHi mate, i dont know where you are in the world, and how easy it is for you to get probiotics, but you dont need to spend a lot of money on them. they are sadly a very personal thing, and you may need to try a few different ones before you find one that does give you some relief. I spent 12 years trying many many different strains before i found the right one. A good one to start with is Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 a good healthfood store will be able to get some for you either in powdered or capsual form, possibly even in a live form. this strain has some good research behind it in terms of positive effects on IBS in general. there are many many other strains though, so if one dosent work, dont give up and try another one. just give it a good two to four weeks to allow any difference to be seen.cheersIan


----------



## King Of The Small Room (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Ian, I'm from Liverpool by the way.I'll see this Intestaid through 'till I've been taking it for 2 months as I've alrready got that amount and nobody could say I didn't give it a proper try.Then off to H and B I suppose.Much appreciated.


----------



## AliceD (Sep 19, 2009)

Just the idea of being able to eat a large meal, eat Mexican food (my favorite, living here in Houston), drink beer--it seems like some sort of a dream compared to the extremely limited, bland and just no-fun diet I am on now. I'm going to try it and see. Thanks.


----------



## AliceD (Sep 19, 2009)

Borrellifan said:


> Thats were i ordered mine from, have yet to reieve it yet. I'll let you know when it comes in. What would be shady about New Jersey address?Edit: Nevermind, just received it today. Nothing looks strange about it whatsoever. Says its manufactured in the U.S.Will let you guys know how i get on.


So, how is it working for you?


----------



## King Of The Small Room (Aug 13, 2009)

IanRamsay said:


> I spent 12 years trying many many different strains before i found the right one.


Bloody hell mate, 12 years?I somehow missed that comment last time round and can't believe you persisted for that amount of time.Doesn't exactly fill me with hope for what is my next plan of attack on this dreadful affliction.Can you remember how many you tried before striking lucky? And did you leave a gap in between each attempt, and if so, for how long?Also both you and Kathleen say it's possible I'll get worse at first before getting better, even if I find the right one. In what way will things get temporarily worse?Thanks in anticipation.Btw, I've actually improved a bit on Intestaid, something which happened after 4 weeks, but I'm far from convinced it was actually down to this product. That's what I think at this stage anyway.I've been taking it for about 5 and a half weeks now and will give a full report after 2 months when I'll also decide whether to persist with it..


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Ian Ramsay, I wouldn't say it's 'beaten you', you're right to be a sceptic about everything, it's the way everybody should be in life, in my opinion.The bacteria balance, I don't know if nucleotides can affect the good/bad bacteria balance, though I do wonder if it might be something to do with the surface of the bowel being perhaps stronger or something.All I think to these tablets is that they're a dietary supplement - a substitute for stuff we don't eat these days. I mean if I ate kidney and liver every single day it'd probably have the same effect on me as these tablets do, it's just much easier (and less unpleasant) to do it this way...I think it also may have some pro-biotic stuff in there as well though, I think I remember reading that it had some acidophilus in there as well (don't quote me on that).


----------



## wallka (Dec 6, 2009)

I have been taking Intestaid for 6mths now either 1 or 2 tablets per day,my IBS has improved month on month in every way,I am 55 and have had IBS for as long as I can remember and this is the first of the many many things Ive tried that has really improved things dramatically.I shall be continuing to take it!!!! Now discovered you can buy it for £17.99 a pack instead of the usual £24.99.,from amazon.


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

wallka said:


> I have been taking Intestaid for 6mths now either 1 or 2 tablets per day,my IBS has improved month on month in every way,I am 55 and have had IBS for as long as I can remember and this is the first of the many many things Ive tried that has really improved things dramatically.I shall be continuing to take it!!!! Now discovered you can buy it for £17.99 a pack instead of the usual £24.99.,from amazon.


Fantastic! I'm so happy for you! I'm really glad to hear I'm not the only one this has worked for.An update on me, my recent relapse started right when I was running out of the tabs, I spread the last few out say one a day or less since each box costs a lot of money... I figured it was nothing to do with that, so I didn't buy anymore, had been feeling terrible...Got back on IntestAid IB, have been back on them for about a week and I'm feeling better already.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

wallka said:


> I have been taking Intestaid for 6mths now either 1 or 2 tablets per day,my IBS has improved month on month in every way,I am 55 and have had IBS for as long as I can remember and this is the first of the many many things Ive tried that has really improved things dramatically.I shall be continuing to take it!!!! Now discovered you can buy it for £17.99 a pack instead of the usual £24.99.,from amazon.


Wallka - pleased to hear that these have worked so well for you.Can you advise what your IBS symptoms were? Can you also say how long did you take IntestaidIB before you noticed a difference?


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Anyone else having success with this?I did find this abstract. The improvements were "modest."Here is a list of publications regarding the use of nucleotides for gastrointestinal support.


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

for some reason I thought I had reported back with my Intestaid experience but I guess not, or maybe it was in another thread?Anyway I ended up taking it daily as recommended for 3-4 weeks but felt no improvement at all.


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

IanRamsay said:


> If it has been 3 weeks and you havent noticed any changes at all, it may not work for you. the amitriptaline however may give you some positive improvement fairly quickly. a couple of weeks maybe.cheersIan


Funny you mention this as Amitriptyline worked for me almost immediatey (as in the same day) but the results weren't that good that it would justify dealing with the side effects.


----------

